# Can I Get Admission in BDS in Islamic International Dental College? Please Help



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

My aggregate is 72%. Much less than I expected. Can anyone please tell about the closing merit of IIMDC? What was the last merit of BDS last year? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

islamic's MBBS last merit was 72


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Confirmed?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

ya to some extent  and BDS merit was 65


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aiman Shahbaz- are you sure that it was 65 last year since its rising too high right now ! *_*


----------



## ayin (Oct 7, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> My aggregate is 72%. Much less than I expected. Can anyone please tell about the closing merit of IIMDC? What was the last merit of BDS last year? PLEASE HELP


how did you work out your merit for IIMC, I applied for BDS too, but no cal form them, and their aptitude test got cancelled, please help


----------



## Maheen1994 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well i guess their BDS interviews were on wednesday and thursday ! Other people are put on waiting list and i am also on waiting list for now since i was called on thursday ! Those who were called on wednesday were mainly confirmed and were asked to pay dues within two days ! They are calculating the merit by considering 50 % of your MCAT or NAT score and 40% A-level or FSC while 10% matric or O-level ! You can check the information on their website !


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just for future reference, I was selected in the first merit list of IIDC, but I left it and opted for IMDC BDS.


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Allowed to admit 75 BDS students per year to Dental institutions in Public & Private sector in Pakistan.


----------



## usama95 (Jul 6, 2014)

*IMDC Dental College*

just for info when will the entry test for imdc take place this year? what will be the merit for bds?


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

usama95 said:


> just for info when will the entry test for imdc take place this year? what will be the merit for bds?


October 19th.


----------



## usama95 (Jul 6, 2014)

Katniss said:


> October 19th.


thanks for the info.will the test be conducted by nts?


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

usama95 said:


> thanks for the info.will the test be conducted by nts?


Yeah, it will be. Visit their website for details


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

what about the last date to submit their forms ? or can i apply there i gave UHS MCAT this year ?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what about the last date to submit their forms ? or can i apply there i gave UHS MCAT this year ?


You mean IIDC (Riphah)? Their admissions are starting from 12th.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Nawall said:


> You mean IIDC (Riphah)? Their admissions are starting from 12th.


can u tell me about its lahore campus and which hospitals are attached with it ? is it a good uni ?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> can u tell me about its lahore campus and which hospitals are attached with it ? is it a good uni ?


I don't think they are offering MBBS at their lahore campus.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Nawall said:


> I don't think they are offering MBBS at their lahore campus.


oh i must ask them :/


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> oh i must ask them :/


yup they are not offering mbbs at lahore instead its dpt and pharm d which is also 50%off fee just go to there site .U will see.:thumbsup:


----------



## axxal (Oct 24, 2014)

my uhs agree is 70.8........ do i have any chance in islamic int for bds


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

axxal said:


> my uhs agree is 70.8........ do i have any chance in islamic int for bds


You sure do.


----------



## axxal (Oct 24, 2014)

Nawall said:


> You sure do.


oh thanku


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes you do.. i was on the 1st list when i got 72..


----------

